# That Lafeyette to Madison is NSFW



## LongStep (Jan 19, 2009)

just an fyi There is porn in the last post.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you report it?

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I'm on it


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 19, 2009)

It's been a problem on the hiking board lately, all sorts of SPAM


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 20, 2009)

In the future, just click the little red triangle with the exclamation point in the post in question. That notifies all the moderators and then whoever's up first can kill it.


----------

